# Smoking and your significant other.



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2015)

On IRC recently there was a discussion of what goes if your significant other, or potential significant other, smoked and how that plays out. This would then be the forum version.

On IRC there were some fairly strong reactions on the "no way would I hook up with" side of things. In my general life my observations are other than "please don't smoke in my house" it does not seem to change much of anything. However I mainly know older people and it seems the anti smoking stuff aimed at the young might have actually kind of half worked -- the tobacco industry seems unlikely to completely run out of consumers around here any time soon, though it might be hurting a bit on the domestic side of things but stronger opinions towards the negative seem to be a thing.

Bonus round. Recently it seems nicotine delivering vapourisers have come back into fashion. Does this change anything?

Bonus round 2. If you yourself smoke would you be upset at some level if it troubled a new or existing relationship? Equally if you smoke would you seek someone that does not, whether as a quitting aid or generally?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jun 23, 2015)

I find the act of smoking absolutely disgusting, so that's a big no no for me.


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> On IRC there were some fairly strong reactions on the "no way would I hook up with" side of things.



I've heard a lot of people say that, but they all change their tune when the other person is hot.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 23, 2015)

Veho said:


> I've heard a lot of people say that, but they all change their tune when the other person is hot.


I find that interesting because when I see a whoever, she could be a 10/10 but if she smokes, she gets points knocked off. Immediately.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 23, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I find that interesting because when I see a whoever, she could be a 10/10 but if she smokes, she gets points knocked off. Immediately.


This.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 23, 2015)

"Vaping" or whatever you want to called it, kinda sprang up over night. While not nearly as dangerous or disgusting, I feel like its a fad? Something people do to be pretentious. Please note, I am pretty bias on this matter, I don't really have much weight backing up this particular arguement, its just something that annoys me in a different manner.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 23, 2015)

I've been with a smoker, but she never did it at home. I don't think I'd mind, as long as they get a candy after or something.


----------



## lampdemon (Jun 23, 2015)

Smoking is good, for population control

I don't care who smokes as long as they are not around me.


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I find that interesting because when I see a whoever, she could be a 10/10 but if she smokes, she gets points knocked off. Immediately.


Making her a 9/10. It would still not make you kick her out of bed. 


Bortz said:


> "Vaping" or whatever you want to called it, kinda sprang up over night. While not nearly as dangerous or disgusting, I feel like its a fad? Something people do to be pretentious.


It's cheaper, cleaner, and doesn't coat your lungs in as much tar as regular smoking, so for a lot of people it's a preferable way of getting their fix. Every indulgence has its pretentious snobs, but for a lot of people it's just a less stinky cigarette.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 23, 2015)

Veho said:


> Making her a 9/10. It would still not make you kick her out of bed.


Yeah I have a feeling I wouldn't be able to stay in bed with her. I find smoking very offensive.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't know. Just because someone smokes doesn't mean they're a chain smoker or anything like that. It doesn't specifically entail that they'll smoke in bed or in the house or whatever. I'm not going to be the person to tell them to quit or start vaping or chewing nicotine gum unless it becomes a serious problem. As long as the person is decent about when and where they smoke, I don't think it should affect a relationship, at least not in early stages.

While vaping does tend to be done by pretentious snobs for the most part I don't see an immediate problem with it, no more than smoking. I think it's probably just a more healthy way to get your fix for a lot of people, but I do hate it when people think they're smarter and better than everyone else because they have a vaporizer. Vaping is like a clique for the people who do it, which kind of annoys me.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2015)

I smoke, me bf smokes.
Tho I never smoke inside me house (parents or me own) I do light a fag in me car.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 23, 2015)

If your significant other is smoking, you need to slow down or apply proper lubrication. 

I'll smoke a cigarette or two when I'm very drunk, but otherwise no I do not smoke and I don't like the idea of being with someone who does.



Bortz said:


> "Vaping" or whatever you want to called it, kinda sprang up over night. While not nearly as dangerous or disgusting, I feel like its a fad? Something people do to be pretentious. Please note, I am pretty bias on this matter, I don't really have much weight backing up this particular arguement, its just something that annoys me in a different manner.



You know what really bothers me about vaping?  The people who insist on doing it in places where they wouldn't otherwise be allowed to smoke. Just because it doesn't have any harmful second hand smoke, or no lingering smells, or what not, now I've got these fuckheads vaping in my house, in my car, in restaurants, in my office, anywhere you can fucking imagine, just because they CAN now. I don't care if it's harmful or damaging or not, I find it incredibly disrespectful to start vaping somewhere you wouldn't be allowed to smoke.


----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I find that interesting because when I see a whoever, she could be a 10/10 but if she smokes, she gets points knocked off. Immediately.



10/10

becomes 9/10

but bar is very low.. 9/10 is very high.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 23, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> You know what really bothers me about vaping?  The people who insist on doing it in places where they wouldn't otherwise be allowed to smoke. Just because it doesn't have any harmful second hand smoke, or no lingering smells, or what not, now I've got these fuckheads vaping in my house, in my car, in restaurants, in my office, anywhere you can fucking imagine, just because they CAN now. I don't care if it's harmful or damaging or not, I find it incredibly disrespectful to start vaping somewhere you wouldn't be allowed to smoke.



This is what I'm talking about. People vape because they can and they think it's cool. When people do that kind of shit it makes me wish they would just be smokers.


----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2015)

I dont smoke...

but when a chick smokes... that shit turns me on...

am the only one who thinks "you should smoke my dick."


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 23, 2015)

Flame said:


> am the only one who thinks "you should smoke my dick."



Yes.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2015)

Flame said:


> I dont smoke...
> 
> but when a chick smokes... that shit turns me on...
> 
> am the only one who thinks "you should smoke my dick."



Will do!
Lower yer pants


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2015)

Flame said:


> but when a chick smokes... that shit turns me on...
> 
> *am the only one who thinks* "you should smoke my dick."



A fetish for smoking is not an uncommon one, it is even on the big diagram of fetishes that floats around from time to time


----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Yes.



really your telling my AI is improving and cumming up with new ideas which have been never thought off? and this rate.. ill code a hello world with html. and after hack the PS4 to play Xbone games.


@FAST6191

you have a image for everything dont you... *puts his head next to the screen* oh wise member tell me your ways!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2015)

Maybe not an image. Sometimes there is a song with a more fitting theme or lyric.
As for my ways. Step one is to luck into or develop a good memory, step two is to be borderline unemployable (or better yet able to get yourself fed, clothed, sheltered and watered with but a few hours work a week/few weeks a year) and thus get to explore anything that arouses your curiosity for the vast majority of each day.

Also on the second hand smoke from vapourisers/safety then that is not quite so clear cut http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1438463913001533


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 23, 2015)

Admittedly I hadn't read all the posts only the op and this is where I am

Personally I don't smoke at all and don't like it in general. Now I would date a smoker if I liked them and vice versa although ultimately I'd prefer a non smoker.

Now I view smoking cigarettes differently than diping, chewing tobacco and what not and am more accepting of that.


----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Maybe not an image. Sometimes there is a song with a more fitting theme or lyric.
> As for my ways. Step one is to luck into or develop a good memory, step two is to be borderline unemployable (or better yet able to get yourself fed, clothed, sheltered and watered with but a few hours work a week/few weeks a year) and thus get to explore anything that arouses your curiosity for the vast majority of each day.



you forgot step three. a mod/reporter on a forum.....

at least i fill in two of those three.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 23, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> A fetish for smoking is not an uncommon one, it is even on the big diagram of fetishes that floats around from time to time


where's hentai *and yandere*? 

Personally, if you smoke in front of me, I'll take the cigarette out of your mouth and put it out. The only person who gets away with it is my dad, because I've got no clue how to stop it...
You can smoke yourself to death, but not around me...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh yeah chewing tobacco exists. I forgot it did as much like meth it is not really a thing in Europe, mainly as it is banned, outside of snus in the nordic countries.



TheGrayShow1467 said:


> where's hentai?



Toonophile is represented there, though I suppose there will now be the argument that anime is not cartoons.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 23, 2015)

I won't date anyone that smokes. Even friends, if they tend to smell like smoke, I generally drift away from them. If they manage it well (don't smoke in my place, vehicle, around me in general, and don't smell like smoke) then I'm not too worried about it. Smoking just smells terrible.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Oh yeah chewing tobacco exists. I forgot it did as much like meth it is not really a thing in Europe, mainly as it is banned, outside of snus in the nordic countries.



I prefer smoking over snus tbh.
Filthy taste between yer lip n gums, not to mention me lippiercings will prolly tear the fabric apart.
I'd rather dun smoke at all but eh, we all die some day.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

I have no problem with smoking as long it's outside.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 24, 2015)

Well it's disgusting, harmful and far too expensive. I would have asked a girl I work with out in a heartbeat if she wasn't a smoker, and she even has a kid.
I could never and would never be with a smoker.

Not to mention I also have asthma, and cigarette smoke really does me in. I don't have too many problems with my asthma but smoking is a major one.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 24, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> I smoke, me bf smokes.
> Tho I never smoke inside me house (parents or me own)_ I do light a fag in me car._


YEAH I BET YOU DO 


Flame said:


> 10/10
> 
> becomes 9/10
> 
> but bar is very low.. 9/10 is very high.


Naw its like more of a deal breaker. She might have had her score dropped to 8 or 9 but shes a smoker. And Bortzy cant deal with that. 



Flame said:


> I dont smoke...
> 
> but when a chick smokes... that shit turns me on...
> 
> am the only one who thinks "you should smoke my dick."


That gave me quite the giggle fit let me tell you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2015)

I smoked before I hooked up with my girlfriend and I stated in no uncertain terms that I will continue to smoke until we have a child - then I'll have a reason to quit since I don't want to give a bad example or endanger the kid's lungs. To be fair though, I'm a smoker who's easy to cope with - I practically never smoke indoors, for instance. I hate the stench of smoke soaked into fabrics or walls - I like the taste of a good ciggy, but I don't want to smell it 24/7. As such, I simply go outside whenever I want to smoke and that's never caused a problem.

I personally don't care if someone smokes or not, I don't think it's anyone's business and it's not a deal breaker unless someone's simply unhygienic about it _(leaves ash in his/her wake, scatters cigarette butts all around the place, smokes indoors causing the whole place to reek etc.)_, but that's a whole different story.

As for vaporizers, they're an alternative, but they're not the same thing as a good 'ol cigarette. It's definitely a stepping stone towards quitting, but as a definite replacement they're not all that great - they have their own health risks, so I might as well get the real thing and enjoy the wonderful taste of tobacco smoke rather than the taste of deceit. The flavoured vapes are fun every now and then though - I'll give them that. I suppose it's easier to administer just the right amount of nicotine and handle psychosomatic symptoms of the addiction by vaping, for instance the need to hold something and see smoke, but my gf already met people convinced that they've quite because _"they vape now"_, and that's just delusion - they're still hooked, they just use a different delivery system.


Veho said:


> I've heard a lot of people say that, but they all change their tune when the other person is hot.


If she knows how to use those lips for smoking, think of all the other pipes she could blow, if you know what I mean.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 24, 2015)

Let's say I liked a girl, but if she smoked I wouldn't try to get a date because I value my life and want to live as long as possible.

I do drink but it's in very short quantities and only every few months. I mostly just drink water and Coke or whatever (Pepsi is kinda shit compared to Coke -- Doesn't taste as good).


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 24, 2015)

@Foxi4 lol on that topic what's your opinion on people who don't smoke, vape, or anything, and suddenly start vaping just because it's the "in" fad right now


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 24, 2015)

Here is a question but how do the females of gbatemp feel about it?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> @Foxi4 lol on that topic what's your opinion on people who don't smoke, vape, or anything, and suddenly start vaping just because it's the "in" fad right now


Trend followers. Vaping became a fad so they started vaping, probably pumping 0mg liquid in those puff machines of theirs, which is fine - maybe they just want the flavour. It's just another thing in the long line of substances people intoxicate themselves with in order to have fun or relax. I can't help but feel they're _"faking it"_ because it's trendy - they're not really _"smoking"_.


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> @Foxi4 lol on that topic what's your opinion on people who don't smoke, vape, or anything, and suddenly start vaping just because it's the "in" fad right now


Would you call them... _vapid_?


----------



## Mystic Shadow (Jun 24, 2015)

To me a chick that smokes is kinda a turn off. Like when you kiss it gives you a nasty taste in the mouth and stuff also going places is bad. "Hold on I gotta go outside or smoking area" sucks. Plus the money they waste on it then also ask you to spend your own money on it hell no man. I've been a relationship like that and it sucks and gets old fast.


----------



## XDel (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2015)

Mystic Shadow said:


> (...) also going places is bad. "Hold on I gotta go outside or smoking area".


Maybe she wouldn't have to do that if there were no smoking bans created by hypochondriacs exclusively to inconvenience smokers in public places. Because y'know, the odd cigarette someone's smoking across the room is more harmful to you than smog you breathe in 24/7 created by billions of cars, a bunch of factories and some power plants for good measure. Those bans would be totally fine if there was a significant link between passive smoking and cancer, but since there isn't, I'm going to assume that all these shenanigans are just means to annoy people.


----------



## tHciNc (Jun 24, 2015)

Smoked for 15+ years, since i was 16, gave up last year using vaping, still vape today, down to 3mg, Im not one of those vapers that do it anywhere and everywhere, i stick to the smoking rules with it, mainly because vaping hasnt really caught on in New Zealand and sick of every man and his dog asking about it and wanting a puff, missus still smokes, dont really like it as once you stop you actually smell it, i was oblivious to the smell, i mainly stopped cause of price, here it costs $70 for 50grams of tobacco, and $20 for a 20pack of dunhills, cant buy nicotine juice here, only 0mg so I buy 100mg nicotine concentrate and flavour concentrates from US and ship here


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Maybe she wouldn't have to do that if there were no smoking bans created by hypochondriacs exclusively to inconvenience smokers in public places. Because y'know, the odd cigarette someone's smoking across the room is more harmful to you than smog you breathe in 24/7 created by billions of cars, a bunch of factories and some power plants for good measure.


But the choice is not exactly "either-or", it's between "smog + cigarette smoke" and "only smog". It's like saying that me sitting on your head is nothing compared to the metric ton of pressure already pressing down on you. You still wouldn't want the two stacking up on top of each other. 

Farting is another thing that's not linked to lung cancer, but you would still complain if I kept doing it across the room.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2015)

I choose to not date someone who smokes because my lungs are horrible due to a mild case of asthma that don't want to getting worse. I spent too much of my childhood dealing with my asthma and it sucked. As I grew up and got treatment and avoided any smokers, I got better. I basically haven't needed major treatment nor an inhaler for quite along time and would like to keep it that.  Dating a smoker is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2015)

Veho said:


> But the choice is not exactly "either-or", it's between "smog + cigarette smoke" and "only smog". It's like saying that me sitting on your head is nothing compared to the metric ton of pressure already pressing down on you. You still wouldn't want the two stacking up on top of each other.
> 
> Farting is another thing that's not linked to lung cancer, but you would still complain if I kept doing it across the room.


You have to consider two facts - there's shitloads of air in the room and you have legs to move as well as a mouth to speak with if I'm bothering you. The concentration of smoke (or, in your case, fart) in a room with a smoker is nowhere near high enough to cause you any harm, especially if the smoker is seated in a ventillated smoking area and you're in the non-smoking area as things used to work in the past. Unless someone blows smoke directly into your face (or sticks his/her buttcheeks to it, let's not break the analogy), you have next to no chance of any negative health-related consequences. If someone does do that for whatever reason, tell that person to stop or move - it's not hard. But no, the ban sorted that out - the long arm of the law just kicked smokers out of pubs because crybabies wanted to leave the non-smoking area and spoil everyone's fun. Eff you - I always went to pubs to drink and smoke, the majority of pub goers do, that's what the pubs are for, and I hate the fact that all this is done under the guise of health benefits. I'll tell you something ridiculous - I went to a hospital recently and wanted a quick ciggy. No smoking room, but that's okay - I expected it to be prohibited indoors since it's a medical facility - that's understandable. I went outside... Still prohibited. Park next to the hospital? Not allowed. Went to the car park - no less than 200 cars there... Smoking prohibited. I had to leave the whole complex, which was no small feat as it is huge, in order to smoke *outside* where my smoke can't *possibly* bother anyone - that's overkill, that's insane.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah the smoking bans really did seem to hit the UK pubs and clubs quite hard. It is nicer to go to a club and only have to wash beer and sweat out the next day but it has been ruinous for a lot of places.

The hospitals one also amuses me. I was once sitting in a second floor meeting room near a main entrance of a hospital. They tell me humans can not solve the travelling salesman problem (bees can though http://www.qmul.ac.uk/media/news/items/se/38864.html ). The entrance was through a car park and owing to most hospitals charging slightly more, and in a slightly more gougey method, for parking than short term airport parking next to a football ground on game day the blocking conditions were somewhat variable. I reckon then you could sort blocking to match your rail/road link problem and watch it get solved in about 3 hours by the smoking set.

My absolute favourite one for the ban though was this river almost lean to shelter. I was out in the country and as I had just missed the train I thought I would walk to the next station rather than sit to kill the time. Halfway down the river, somewhere I can not imagine too many people have ever been since rivers were replaced with trains, I was walking along there was this little concrete bench shelter. The average UK bus shelter provides more protection from the wind and rain (for the unaware http://www.qlocal.co.uk/forums/2004/v309.jpg ). It managed to squeeze in three very small alcoves though and each of them had a no smoking lest ye be fined sign right at eye level.

Anyway I did not know there were people that used vapourisers just for the taste/for the fun.

Oh and it we are ending with videos, even though I did not want to make an EOF thread.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 24, 2015)

@mthrnite 

Wanna weigh in on the vape thing? I remember you kicked your tobacco habit with a vape kit and it profoundly changed your life for the better. Have you kicked vaping to the curb too?

As for the topic. Smoking doesn't automatically disqualify a woman from being attractive, but it does make it significantly harder for me to consider her a long term option. I suppose I wouldn't kick her out of bed, but she wouldn't live with me.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't smoke and nor does my wife. I never saw the point. When peer pressure was getting noticable when I was a kid, I just thought to myself that I can probably think of better ways to spend my time and money than taking a bunch of chemicals I know to be fatally toxic, rolling them up in a tiny bit of paper, putting it in my mouth and setting fire to it, then breathing in the fumes that I know to be harmful. I'm honestly not sure how anyone ever gets started. When you actually think about what it entails, it sounds disturbingly dumb. It's only ever defended by people who already smoke and never thought about it, or these 'social justice warriors' who think everything is fine and it's all about respecting other's decisions. I show respect for decisions that deserve respect. If you chose to drink petrol then piss on a bonfire I'd call you a retard, not pat you on the back for living life your way.


----------



## RiveaJ (Jun 24, 2015)

I believe that the smoking bans in the UK has murdered the pub scene since people can no longer go to the pub with their mates, have a smoke and have a pint without having to stand across the road and outside in the rain every 10 minutes.

My partner smokes, I do not (I never got into it because I have my asthma to worry about) but it does not bother me as long as he smokes in a different room to me. I know how it negativity effects your health as my mum is an ex-smoker. Once she stopped smoking she stopped being ill as often and became more active as a substitute for sitting and smoked, although not everyone goes with that route when quitting.

My partner has no intention of quitting and doesn't believe that stopping would make him suffer less from his asthma, so even asking him would be trying to fight a losing battle.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 24, 2015)

Winner's don't use drugs!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 25, 2015)

RiveaJ said:


> I believe that the smoking bans in the UK has murdered the pub scene since people can no longer go to the pub with their mates, have a smoke and have a pint without having to stand across the road and outside in the rain every 10 minutes.



Smoking inside of a business is illegal here in NJ and some/most other states but the bars/pubs still seem to be doing just fine.  Don't really know anyone here who has that much of an issue stepping out for a few minutes to have a smoke.  Usually they get a few of the people they're with to come with them, smoke or not, so it's not just a loner thing.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 25, 2015)

I've been with many women that smoked, and I'm glad my current one doesn't smoke. I got so tired of smelling disgusting after she would smoke in the car, or smoking in the bar with me there.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 25, 2015)

I try to avoid smoking my significant other, I don't think she'd like being smoked very much  



Actually on topic, like Bortz, I'd knock a "point" off the scale if a girl smokes every once and a while, and all the points in the world off if it's more than a few cigs a day. It's just a complete turn off for me. 

As regards to vaping, even though it's "healthier" and "smell-free", I still have a bit of residual disgust that rolls over from regular cigs, though of course it's not nearly as bad. I also hate people who try to vape everywhere 24/7 "bcuz its not a cig see its ok haha". Shit's annoying, especially when they try it in my car.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 25, 2015)

Even though I'm usually the type of person who minds my own business, I do get a bit disgusted when people smoke around me... but I've at least tried to take a careful approach when discussing the topic with the girl I care about. While I'm not sure if she intends to quit any time soon, she's been keeping a bit of control of her habit (I mean, something like 1 pack every 4 months... I have no clue how she does it), and at least tries to avoid smoking around me or having the smell affect me. To be frank, I'm still kinda annoyed by her habit, but at least it's not worse.

Honestly though, if any girl I was interested in had a bad smoking habit and refused to do anything about it, I'd ditch them in a heartbeat. There's no point in spending time with someone who doesn't really care about themselves nor their surroundings.


----------



## RiveaJ (Jun 25, 2015)

I feel like people who won't entertain someone because they smoke are cutting off their own nose to spite their face, I'm pretty sure if Katy Perry/Brad Pitt wanted to get to know you personally you'd not care about their smoking addiction.
Obviously I don't understand how others feel about it though \
Live and let live


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 26, 2015)

In many cases, smoking before making love is a huge seducer to the man/woman; or the way how someone smokes turns someone on. I personally find that disgusting, because if they're going to make out with the person soon, have fun tasting and sensing the smoke


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 26, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> In many cases, smoking before making love is a huge seducer to the man/woman; or the way how someone smokes turns someone on. I personally find that disgusting, because if they're going to make out with the person soon, have fun tasting and sensing the smoke


To others, smoking after doing the thing is delicious


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 26, 2015)

I used to smoke, but quit mostly because I became unemployed and couldn't afford it anymore. I have asthma, too, but really don't remember it doing much to it at the time.

However, I was also doing a lot of other things that were...less legal than cigarettes...back then, too. I'm depressingly sober for the most part now.

I almost commented about things other than tobacco that are smoked (Cloves, herbal blend, LEGAL things)....but most people just lump those all into the same pile. 


As for smoking less legal things, that may be a different discussion.


----------



## _Mary_ (Jun 26, 2015)

im a smoker. maybe once or twice a day. but when i drink alcohol i smoke alot like 20-above. i have friends who doesnt like smoking and everytime i smoke i  move away so they cant inhale it. its simple as that. i just smoke when i feel bored or whatsoever. and hurray for the fetish chart lol ..


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jun 26, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Here is a question but how do the females of gbatemp feel about it?



Nah, we don't have any of _those_ here.


----------



## _Mary_ (Jun 26, 2015)

3DSXLGamer said:


> Nah, we don't have any of _those_ here.


i just answered.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jun 26, 2015)

_Mary_ said:


> i just answered.



_*obligatory show proof or fake* _


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 26, 2015)

_Mary_ said:


> i just answered.


Plus no one knows your gender on the internet


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 26, 2015)

3DSXLGamer said:


> _*obligatory show proof or fake* _



_*obligatory we really don't need that kind of stuff here*
_


RevPokemon said:


> Plus no one knows your gender on the internet



I mean, her profile _does_ say "Female".


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 26, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> _*obligatory we really don't need that kind of stuff here*
> _
> 
> 
> I mean, her profile _does_ say "Female".


My gender is monkey and my race is jello not male or female


----------



## _Mary_ (Jun 26, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> My gender is monkey and my race is jello not male or female


Haha ...ha...ha

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



3DSXLGamer said:


> _*obligatory show proof or fake* _


i have 3 kids. came out from my vagina. lol XD thats enough proof


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 26, 2015)

_Mary_ said:


> Haha ...ha...ha


Well I got a monkey


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jun 26, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> _*obligatory we really don't need that kind of stuff here*_



_*obligatory since when do others know what I need or don't need* _


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 26, 2015)

I would personally never consider going out with someone who smoked. If they want to make a commitment then they'll have to quit first  Which is not to say that I would not be their friend and help them through the quitting process


----------



## tatripp (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm going to give you my two cents even though it is generally unpopular:
I wouldn't mind if my girlfriend started smoking. We both rarely smoke cigars and neither of us have tried cigarettes or anything illegal. I have smoked hookah probably about 10 times. I have no problem with smoking in cigarettes, cigars, hookah, or vaping in moderation. My philosophy is that we should smoke because we don't HAVE to smoke. I never smoke when I'm depressed, angry, or sad. I smoke (rarely) because it is enjoyable. 
If my girlfried started smoking, I wouldn't mind. It would not be a dealbreaker when it comes to marriage. I wouldn't like her to smoke in the house because I'm extremely cheap and would not want the property to be damaged. 
I have a vape pen which I rarely use. None of the flavors that I have include nicotene. It's not as fun to smoke because of the lack of nicotine.
I think some of the government campaigns against smoking are absolutely immoral especially all of those stupid commercials by the Ad Council. While they are right about some things, they use fear tactics with intentionally misleading information. I find it ironic that the jobs of the people involved in all of this anti tobacco nonsence are dependant upon the extra high taxes of people buying tobacco.
I know smoking is bad for your health, but you shouldn't necessarily avoid something just because it is harmful. Now before everyone kills me for making this statement, they should hear me out. Fast food is generally also bad for your health. Fast food companies try to make the food as addicting as possible. They entice kids with stupid toys. Still very few people look at people who eat fast food the same way as they look at smokers. 
Bottom line: I wouldn't mind if my girlfriend was a smoker as long as it was in moderation. Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## cracker (Jun 26, 2015)

I would date a smoker as long as they were respectful and smoked outside. I smoked myself for a few years but stopped 15 years ago when my daughter was born so I know how hard it is to go without one. I would try to coax them into going to a vape though.

I started chew a few years ago and then got a vape to calm down on that. I do my best to be respectful of others and don't vape in their cars or homes if they don't want me to. I still try to do it discretely even then so it doesn't bother them or even use snus if I think they are just being kind.

Sure there might be a lot of assholes that do it because they think they are the shit for using a vape but that goes for cigs too. 

I don't think it is a fad because of the mass movement of people trying to get their fix and not wanting to smoke cigs anymore. I used to get bronchitis all the time when I used cigs but with a vape there is none of that. Just the people like me could keep the market alive.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jun 26, 2015)

I've always found smoking dumb, so a smoker is definitely a negative in my books. I wouldn't judge someone purely on that fact however. People can do what they want with their own lives and as long as they buy them with their own money and don't smoke next to other people I don't really have a problem with it.


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 26, 2015)

There are some very wonderful people in my life who are/were unfortunately smokers. Granted, none of them are very heavy smokers, but I still try to persuade them to stop, telling them about the money they could save or their improved health after quitting. Some have already quit cold turkey, others are looking at better alternatives. I would not mind going out with somebody if they smoked, as long as they don't take it out of control.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 26, 2015)

Smokers aren't my thing. I've smoked weed once and it didn't even get addicting, so I, personally, find it disgusting that people do 1/2 packs a day.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 27, 2015)

If you're gonna get high, vaporize or eat it. I used to smoke both weed and cigarettes(sometimes cigars too) and that shit will make you cough like crazy, make it hard to exercise and is obviously terrible for you as a whole. Vaporizers are your friend, especially with weed. With nicotine, I find that the gum is the most effective for quitting but your mileage may vary. If you vaporize and/or eat it, weed is pretty much harmless(safest drug in the world, caffeine included) but it will give you serious munchies if you're on a strict diet like I am.

Nicotine is terrible for you no matter what, but I see no problem with cannabis use. The fact that smoking it is the most common method of administration is unfortunate though.


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> You have to consider two facts - there's shitloads of air in the room and you have legs to move as well as a mouth to speak with if I'm bothering you. The concentration of smoke (or, in your case, fart) in a room with a smoker is nowhere near high enough to cause you any harm, especially if the smoker is seated in a ventillated smoking area and you're in the non-smoking area as things used to work in the past. Unless someone blows smoke directly into your face (or sticks his/her buttcheeks to it, let's not break the analogy), you have next to no chance of any negative health-related consequences. If someone does do that for whatever reason, tell that person to stop or move - it's not hard. But no, the ban sorted that out - the long arm of the law just kicked smokers out of pubs because crybabies wanted to leave the non-smoking area and spoil everyone's fun. Eff you - I always went to pubs to drink and smoke, the majority of pub goers do, that's what the pubs are for, and I hate the fact that all this is done under the guise of health benefits. I'll tell you something ridiculous - I went to a hospital recently and wanted a quick ciggy. No smoking room, but that's okay - I expected it to be prohibited indoors since it's a medical facility - that's understandable. I went outside... Still prohibited. Park next to the hospital? Not allowed. Went to the car park - no less than 200 cars there... Smoking prohibited. I had to leave the whole complex, which was no small feat as it is huge, in order to smoke *outside* where my smoke can't *possibly* bother anyone - that's overkill, that's insane.



Oh boo hoo hoo, I'm sorry the well-being of others is interfering with your addiction. 

I would _really_ love to see some numbers on the "shitloads of air in the room" and "no harm" claim, because generally with industrial pollutants (like tar and ash), if you are able to smell them, the concentration has exceeded the legal limit by an order of magnitude. And you are definitely able to smell when someone is smoking in the same room. 

As a rule in civilized society, if others can smell your farts, you are being an inconsiderate asshole. Likewise for cigarette smoke. Clearly telling people to stop or move doesn't work (probably because the type of asshat that would fart in a crowded room in the first place is the type of passive aggressive dick who would not be willing to move without a fight) and douchebags absolutely refused to behave like members of a society without being _literally _forced to, to the point that a law had to be drawn just to force them to stop. And it's not in any way preventing you from smoking, it's just preventing you from doing it in other people's faces. 

Now, as someone said, there's shitloads of places you can still smoke, you have the legs to move there, as well as the mouth to complain about it if it's bothering you. Something you're taking ample advantage of (while accusing others of being crybabies, funnily enough). 

I would say (sarcastically, of course) I was so sorry a law is impeding your right to negatively affect others, but if it takes an actual law to stop you from being an inconsiderate dick, I'm not the one who should be apologizing. 


tl;dr: I beg you don't cry  ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Veho said:


> Oh boo hoo hoo, I'm sorry the well-being of others is interfering with your addiction.
> 
> I would _really_ love to see some numbers on the "shitloads of air in the room" and "no harm" claim, because generally with industrial pollutants (like tar and ash), if you are able to smell them, the concentration has exceeded the legal limit by an order of magnitude. And you are definitely able to smell when someone is smoking in the same room.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that my fancy is interfering with your unreasonable butthurt and an obsession regarding smoke. You also have two legs and can move if the environment you find yourself in is unpleasant to you. I have a right to fill my lungs with smoke and you have a right to find that distasteful, what you don't have a right to do is tell me that I can't fill my lungs with smoke on the odd chance that you'll walk past me - you have the right to avoid me, thus neither of us is inconvenienced. I can sit in my cool pub for cool people who aren't terrible buzzkills while you can sit in your smoke-free hipster bar for ponces - we'll both be a lot happier.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 27, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I find that interesting because when I see a whoever, she could be a 10/10 but if she smokes, she gets points knocked off. Immediately.


This. I'm the same as well.


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm all for Hookah and vape pens/batteries!!  Anything else is a no go.  Cigarettes are disgusting, and I'm not all for cigars anymore, since the tobacco can actually get into your mouth if you're not careful.  Who would want to kiss their significant other if they have a burning taste or tobacco leaves in their mouth?  :S  Hookah and Vape are all about taste, really.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I have a right to fill my lungs with smoke


But you have no right to fill anyone else's. End of discussion.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Veho said:


> But you have no right to fill anyone else's. End of discussion.


And I don't. I'm not blowing smoke directly into your lung - you're inhaling it as an indirect consequence of your choice to be in my vicinity. If you see me smoking from a distance and choose to approach me, you have as much right to complain as I do if you drive your car by me and "force me" to inhale your exhaust fumes. You can be high and mighty all you want, but fact of the matter is that I'm not forcing you to inhale my smoke - you're forcing me to stop smoking.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> And I don't. I'm not blowing smoke directly into your lung - you're inhaling it as an indirect consequence of your choice to be in my vicinity.


So if you walk in and I don't leave, I am making a choice to be in your vicinity? It doesn't work that way. 



Foxi4 said:


> you're forcing me to stop smoking.


Nope.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Veho said:


> So if you walk in and I don't leave, I am making a choice to be in your vicinity? It doesn't work that way.


Don't worry - I'll be at the cool pub that allows smoking, you needn't fear me. On a serious note though, if I entered a setting where noone else smokes, I would probably do this little thing called "ask" in order not to inconvenience you. That being said, I don't see why I'd enter any non-smoking setting, so we're talking science fiction here.


> Nope.


Sure - you're not taking away my cigarettes, just my capacity to smoke them at my convenience. Noted.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't worry - I'll be at the cool pub that allows smoking, you needn't fear me.


Please, this is just childish. 



Foxi4 said:


> On a serious note though, if I entered a setting where noone else smokes, I would probably do this little thing called "ask" in order not to inconvenience you.


Not according to your behavior in this thread. 



Foxi4 said:


> Sure - you're not taking away my cigarettes, just my capacity to smoke them at my convenience.


I am merely taking away your capacity to smoke them at my inconvenience. Feel free to smoke anywhere else. 

Besides, I never said I personally minded people smoking around me, I just mind them being arrogant dicks about it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 27, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Sure - you're not taking away my cigarettes, just my capacity to smoke them at my convenience. Noted.



You're taking away my capacity to not get second-hand smoke induced cancer at my convenience.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Veho said:


> Please, this is just childish.
> 
> Not according to your behavior in this thread.
> 
> ...


You seem to misunderstand my intentions - all I'm asking for is to leave such matters to the owner of a given establishment. If Joe wants to open a pub for non-smokers, I'm fine with that - it's his pub, I'll respect his rules and either not smoke or not give him my custom. However, at present, if Mark wants to open a pub for smokers in my location, it cannot be done. Why are smokers ostricized in such fashion? Why were smoking and non smoking areas replaced with "f*ck off outside"? All I'm asking for is respect for each other and a separation of spheres - I don't piss in your corn flakes, why do you have to piss in mine?


Sicklyboy said:


> You're taking away my capacity to not get second-hand smoke induced cancer at my convenience.


Go back a couple of pages, latest research shows no link between second-hand smoke and cancer. The concentration is just not high enough to harm you, you're complaining over a scent you dislike. Other than that, don't frequent pubs for smokers? You as a non-smoker have alternatives, I don't, I'm forced to adjust. Limiting other people's freedom for your convenience isn't okay in my book.


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 27, 2015)

As someone who was around a mother who smoked and still around people who smoke. I smoked two packs two years ago. Didn't care for it.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> You seem to misunderstand my intentions - all I'm asking for is to leave such matters to the owner of a given establishment. If Joe wants to open a pub for non-smokers, I'm fine with that - it's his pub, I'll respect his rules and either not smoke or not give him my custom. However, at present, if Mark wants to open a pub for smokers in my location, it cannot be done.


I thought there were workarounds for this regulation? I remember some pubs removing a wall to be classified as "shelters" where smoking is allowed. I was under the impression that it was still possible to smoke in certain bars. 



Foxi4 said:


> Go back a couple of pages, latest research shows no link between second-hand smoke and cancer. The concentration is just not high enough to harm you, you're complaining over a scent you dislike.


That research says nothing about other smoke-related ailments, though. Current data still claims second-hand smoke is dangerous. http://www.webmd.com/smoking-cessation/effects-of-secondhand-smoke


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 27, 2015)

Veho said:


> I thought there were workarounds for this regulation? I remember some pubs removing a wall to be classified as "shelters" where smoking is allowed. I was under the impression that it was still possible to smoke in certain bars.
> 
> That research says nothing about other smoke-related ailments, though. Current data still claims second-hand smoke is dangerous. http://www.webmd.com/smoking-cessation/effects-of-secondhand-smoke



Well I think it really depends on city/state laws


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Veho said:


> I thought there were workarounds for this regulation? I remember some pubs removing a wall to be classified as "shelters" where smoking is allowed. I was under the impression that it was still possible to smoke in certain bars.


No workarounds at present, at least in Wales (from what I've seen). The closest thing you get is an open air terrace connected to the building, often with a shoddy roof or no roof at all. Even if there were workarounds like removing a wall, why should I suffer from the elements just because I smoke? Can there really not be an establishment for smokers in place? I respect your right to fresh air, but the way I see it, there should just be pubs for smokers and pubs for non-smokers so that everybody has some place to go *or* pubs should be separated into smoking and non-smoking areas - air conditioning is a thing, we keep forgetting about that. To think that nobody has a problem with smoke machines spewing metric tons of thick smoke in a disco yet a cigarette is a cause for concern is a bit comical to me.


> That research says nothing about other smoke-related ailments, though. Current data still claims second-hand smoke is dangerous. http://www.webmd.com/smoking-cessation/effects-of-secondhand-smoke


Fair and correct point, but not one that Sickly argued - he talked about "second-hand smoke-induced cancer".


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> To think that nobody has a problem with smoke machines spewing metric tons of thick smoke in a disco yet a cigarette is a cause for concern is a bit comical to me.


Smoke machines in clubs evaporate a mixture of glycerin and water; glycerin is a mild irritant but still not as toxic as the contents of cigarette smoke. 

The reason people aren't freaking out over it more is probably because they think the smoke is pure water vapor. 



Foxi4 said:


> Fair and correct point, but not one that Sickly argued - he talked about "second-hand smoke-induced cancer".


Apologies. I focused too much on the "the concentration is just not high enough to harm you" part.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 27, 2015)

I think somebody here worries a little too much about second hand smoke. I've been smoking for over 20 years, so if you breathe a little second hand smoke for a few minutes I'm here to let you know that it wont kill you. Maybe you should worry about other things that can kill you. My sister quit smoking and died from something else. Nobody lives forever.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Veho said:


> Smoke machines in clubs evaporate a mixture of glycerin and water; glycerin is a mild irritant but still not as toxic as the contents of cigarette smoke.
> 
> The reason people aren't freaking out over it more is probably because they think the smoke is pure water vapor.


As someone who worked at a disco I realize that, it's essentially a huge e-cigarette, minus the nicotine. Lack of knowledge however should not be an excuse - it's still bad for you in large quantities and often times the smoke/vapour is so dense that you can hang a hatchet in it.


> Apologies. I focused too much on the "the concentration is just not high enough to harm you" part.


No offense taken - I'm well-aware of the risks of smoking and second-hand smoke, I'm informed about them with every packet I buy, always in new and equally unexciting ways.


----------



## finkmac (Jul 27, 2015)

Disgusting. Terrible smell, terrible tar, terrible smoke, terrible cancer.

I don't have any sympathy for smokers these days, you're helping a terrible industry survive, killing yourself, and others in the process.

It would be a different story if it was edibles or something, but smoking significantly affects people around you.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't care how "smoking" hot the other person may be. Smoking is just disgusting


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

finkmac said:


> Disgusting. Terrible smell, terrible tar, terrible smoke, terrible cancer.
> 
> I don't have any sympathy for smokers these days, you're helping a terrible industry survive, killing yourself, and others in the process.
> 
> It would be a different story if it was edibles or something, but smoking significantly affects people around you.


You can say that about many things. Our constant thirst for the latest technological advancements creates landfills of junk, our insistence on using fossil fuels pollutes the atmosphere and breeds conflict in the middle east, our persistence in believing that diamonds are a girl's best friend leads to turf wars in Africa and our love of luxury goods creates sweat shops in Asia. I prefer the smell of tobbaco over the smell of patchouli, hypocrisy and bullshit. We could all do better in life, but at the end of the day, we should at least attempt living together in an equilibrium where we do our best not to stand in each other's way.


----------



## finkmac (Jul 27, 2015)

I guess it's true, addicts always try to justify their addictions


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

finkmac said:


> I guess it's true, addicts always try to justify their addictions


I sense some deeply-rooted contempt, I guess it's true, some people really do have a hard time letting people live their lives however they want.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 27, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I sense some deeply-rooted contempt, I guess it's true, some people really do have a hard time letting people live their lives however they want.



My problem with your argument is exactly what you're saying in this post.

"Some people really do have a hard time letting people live their lives however they want."

That's a two way street, man, and it just so happens that we are walking towards each other on it.  You want the freedom to smoke wherever you want, I want the freedom to not have to worry about inhaling smoke from cigarettes that I'm not smoking nor do I have any desire to.  You can't claim that one party is being intolerant or stubborn without realizing that you yourself are too.

Edit - don't make me quote contradictions from other threads, now, too.


----------



## finkmac (Jul 27, 2015)

Your smoking prevents _me_ from living my life the way _I _want, free from the smell of burning tobacco.

Smoke all you want, in private spaces. Public? Please.
Have some consideration for people around you.

It just occurred to me. Somebody is _wrong_ on the internet.

EDIT: Also, sicklyboy's post is nearly what I was going to lead up to anyway.
I guess +1 is all.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 27, 2015)

I sure miss the day when you could walk in a store with a lit cigarette, or light up after eating a meal. 

Now, at work I gotta walk outside to smoke, and the non-smokers are whining about that. WTF, I go outside to smoke so they don't gotta breathe smoke and they complain about it. Non smokers are never satisfied, it's like they were born to whine.


----------



## laudern (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm extremely glad that I live in Australia in relation to cigarettes. No smoking in any establishments, except in designated "smoking zones" which are usually tucked away somewhere. This also includes no smoking in bars, pubs or clubs. 

You must also be a certain number of metres away from from a school fence when smoking. 

Soon it will be illegal to smoke in a car with children. This may already be law, but I'm not too sure. 

We (the vast majority of the Australian population) don't want to smell or breathe your shit smoke, so GTFO of my way.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> My problem with your argument is exactly what you're saying in this post.
> 
> "Some people really do have a hard time letting people live their lives however they want."
> 
> ...


The problem with what you're saying is that non-smokers thoroughly enjoy moving goalposts. The amount of places where smokers are no longer allowed to smoke is gradually increasing. Depending on your geographical location, smoking can even be forbidden _outdoors_ where it harms absolutely _noone_. I can understand how it would be unpleasant indoors, with little access to fresh air - even I don't like to sit in stagnant smoke and I've smoked for over a decade, but this is a ban that's slowly but surely becoming applicable to _outdoor locations_ which is _nonsense_. Non-smokers are gaining ground, smokers are gradually forced out of public institutions, pubs, stores parks and now even streets when all we really want is sensible legislature that would allow us to enjoy the one little joy in life we have without impeding anyone. Like I said earlier, your stance basically means that you're not taking away my cigarettes, you're just making it virtually impossible for me to smoke them anywhere. I really don't understand what's so difficult in creating smoking areas, it's not a mind boggling concept. You say that it's a two-way street - fair enough, but it's not the smokers who are on the offensive, it's you guys who are banning us from smoking, not the other way around. We have no beef with you people, we just want want to be treated reasonably.


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 27, 2015)

laudern said:


> I'm extremely glad that I live in Australia in relation to cigarettes. No smoking in any establishments, except in designated "smoking zones" which are usually tucked away somewhere. This also includes no smoking in bars, pubs or clubs.
> You must also be a certain number of metres away from from a school fence when smoking.


Same in Ontario.


> Soon it will be illegal to smoke in a car with children. This may already be law, but I'm not too sure.


Already banned in Ontario.



Foxi4 said:


> Depending on your geographical location, smoking can even be forbidden _outdoors_ where it harms absolutely _noone_.


Banned in Ontario too.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-banning-smoking-on-patios-playgrounds-jan-1-1.2827429

Vaping is a safe version of smoking ... everyone should switch over.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

osirisjem said:


> Same in Ontario. (...) Already banned in Ontario. (...) Banned in Ontario too.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-banning-smoking-on-patios-playgrounds-jan-1-1.2827429
> Vaping is a safe version of smoking ... everyone should switch over.


Vaping isn't safe either and it's not for you to decide what's good for others. I don't see a reason to switch to anything, I just want to be treated like a human being.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm too stupid for a girl to be interested in me, but I'm still not stupid enough to smoke.



Foxi4 said:


> Vaping isn't safe either and it's not for you to decide what's good for others. I don't see a reason to switch to anything, I just want to be treated like a human being.


I did a website for a vaping company.  I hated myself through the whole thing, and I kept trying to convince myself that it was good to promote it because some people use it to stop smoking.  But I really, really needed the money.

Soul sold for food.


----------



## corbs132 (Jul 27, 2015)

I quit smoking after many years, my girlfriend tolerated it but didn't like it. Switched to an electronic cigarette and I feel much healthier now.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> The problem with what you're saying is that non-smokers thoroughly enjoy moving goalposts. The amount of places where smokers are no longer allowed to smoke is gradually increasing.


Technically it's not moving goalposts if the ultimate goal is to ban smoking everywhere. The regulation as it is now is a compromise between the ultimate goal and the (dwindling) number of smokers, but the end goal itself has never moved


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 27, 2015)

I've never used e-cigs, and to be honest I've only vaped weed a few times and it was a cheap vape, though not as shitty as an e-cig. When I think of vapes, I usually think of those larger ones that allow a plastic bag to fill with the vapor, cooling it a bit(you hold a hole to keep it inside) before you inhale it. As far as e-cigs go, never used one so that's not the kind of vaping I'm talking about. I mean old-school vaporizers generally associated with weed. I'm tired atm so I'm not sure about the safety of those & too lazy to research, but they are more economical than eating weed but if weed were legal everywhere, it wouldn't be so goddamn expensive.

Eating it is pretty much 100% harmless from a physical standpoint minus rare negative reactions, but it's harder to gauge the dose compared to vaping or smoking. When you vaporize or smoke weed, it kicks in within seconds, allowing you to get just the right dose if you take it one small-medium toke at a time. Eating it, especially because of the varying potency and effects of different types of cannabis, is much more unpredictable.

I don't know much about specific strains(100% illegal where I live, even for medical use which is fucking retarded) but the general rule is that denser buds are Indica dominant, giving you a more relaxed, couch locked stone while the thinner, whispy buds are Sativa dominant which are generally more energizing, psychedelic and shorter lasting, making them better for using early in the day. Indica dominant strains are generally better for things like pain plus they last longer.

Sativa strains often have a pine-like smell while strong indica buds are usually VERY skunky, but that shit varies from strain to strain. All strains today are, as far as I know, hybrids and pure Indicas or Sativas are very rare but I'm not 100%.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Veho said:


> Technically it's not moving goalposts if the ultimate goal is to ban smoking everywhere. The regulation as it is now is a compromise between the ultimate goal and the (dwindling) number of smokers, but the end goal itself has never moved


Meanwhile my goal is the exact opposite - legalizing a variety of substances currently banned, restricted or illegal and letting people do whatever they want with their lives.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 27, 2015)

I quit smoking when i moved in with my (now wife) girl, i did not get any aid, my wife was aid enough  (almost 16 years ago)
Before that, i never smoked in my car and never smoked in the house and never smoked when there where kids around. (I smoked around 1 package (25) every 4 days)

When i have visitors, they can smoke outside the house, i do not have a problem with ppl smoking, nor do i ever felt the need to pick up smoking again.
My house, my car and around my kids it's forbidden to smoke, i do try to avoid places where ppl smoke alot if i'm with my kids, but it's not possible always.

When ppl talked to me about me smoking, I always used to say "Smoked meat preserves long"
Now, when somebody says that to me, i say, "Yes, indeed smoked meat preserves longer but it's always dead meat"

But to be honest, if i was single and i met a girl i liked and she smoked, i would not mind, but i would try to get her quit smoking


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> I'm too stupid for a girl to be interested in me, but I'm still not stupid enough to smoke. I did a website for a vaping company.  I hated myself through the whole thing, and I kept trying to convince myself that it was good to promote it because some people use it to stop smoking.  But I really, really needed the money. Soul sold for food.


No matter what you do in life, you always trade your time for money. Vaping is definitely a healthier alternative to smoking, but it's not _"healthy"_ and many people delude themselves that they've _"quit smoking"_ by _"vaping instead"_ - they haven't, they've just changed the delivery system. To me vaping is a stepping stone towards quitting completely, it shouldn't be something you do permanently. Then again, I have no urge to quit anytime soon, so I suppose it's something I should be terribly concerned about - I'm happy with how things are. What I'm less happy about are the taxes and tarrifs put on cigarettes - a pack of dried leaves wrapped in paper with some sponge at one end shouldn't cost £6+.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 27, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> No matter what you do in life, you always trade your time for money. Vaping is definitely a healthier alternative to smoking, but it's not _"healthy"_ and many people delude themselves that they've _"quit smoking"_ by _"vaping instead"_ - they haven't, they've just changed the delivery system. To me vaping is a stepping stone towards quitting completely, it shouldn't be something you do permanently. Then again, I have no urge to quit anytime soon, so I suppose it's something I should be terribly concerned about - I'm happy with how things are. What I'm less happy about are the taxes and tarrifs put on cigarettes - a pack of dried leaves wrapped in paper with some sponge at one end shouldn't cost £6+.


The way it reminds me of is what a friend I had who does crossfit said its like vaping vs smoking is like lien cuisine vs McDonald s one is slightly better yet neither are healthy although one is said to be and one is kinda a good step to take to get healthy although more steps are needed


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 27, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm having a hard time coming up with an argument right now that proves my point without proving the same point for alcohol, which I definitely enjoy.  The only thing I can say about alcohol in this situation is with the exception of a pregnant female consuming it, there's no second hand part.  Any bad second hand effects come from people being irresponsible or addicts, but not from just sitting in the same room as a glass of whiskey.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Unfortunately I'm having a hard time coming up with an argument right now that proves my point without proving the same point for alcohol, which I definitely enjoy.  The only thing I can say about alcohol in this situation is with the exception of a pregnant female consuming it, there's no second hand part.  Any bad second hand effects come from people being irresponsible or addicts, but not from just sitting in the same room as a glass of whiskey.


You could technically consider alcohol vapour, but that would indeed be a little silly.  Either way, I have my poison and you have yours, I'm happy with that arrangement.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 27, 2015)

the  gf has a smoke like once or twice eveyr 2 years....and even then it's becoming rarer.

before we got together it was like 4 times a month. Her Mom smokes like maybe 4 times a week..adn that's when se's stressed...she hasn't done it once all year so far so I think she's doing it for me


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 27, 2015)

You've got to die of somthing


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 28, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> You could technically consider alcohol vapour, but that would indeed be a little silly.



I had a friend get drunk without drinking because she was in a room with people drinking for too long.
Pretty hilarious. The purest definition of a lightweight.

Not going anywhere with this, I just always chuckle when I remember.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> I had a friend get drunk without drinking because she was in a room with people drinking for too long.
> Pretty hilarious. The purest definition of a lightweight.
> 
> Not going anywhere with this, I just always chuckle when I remember.


It could've been psychosomatic too, like a "contact high". Brains, you be scary


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Meanwhile my goal is the exact opposite - legalizing a variety of substances currently banned, restricted or illegal and letting people do whatever they want with their lives.


I am in favor of legalizing certain substances and letting people do whatever they want as long as it doesn't negatively impact others. The difference is that you seem to think the only way a substance (or abuse of same) can negatively affect others is by holding them down and shoving it up their ass, which is a very short sighted view.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2015)

Veho said:


> I am in favor of legalizing certain substances and letting people do whatever they want as long as it doesn't negatively impact others. The difference is that you seem to think the only way a substance (or abuse of same) can negatively affect others is by holding them down and shoving it up their ass, which is a very short sighted view.


We could meander in the murky territory of "think of the children" or "when daddy drinks mommy cries", but I don't think it's productive. All I'm asking for are designated zones - that's not too much to ask for in my opinion.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm not using any recreational stuff atm but I get TERRIBLE hangovers when I drink; must be genetic. I even experienced really nasty ones when I used to drink like a fucking fish when I was 18-22. imo if you're gonna get high, stick to weed. It's infinitely safer than alcohol in every way although I recommend against smoking it or anything else. If you can afford to eat it, do that but if you're on a diet it WILL fuck with you because munchies.

Another little known fact about weed is that it causes the pineal gland to release tons of Melatonin, especially when the high starts to wear off, which is part of the reason you get so sleepy after a good stone wears off.(and you'll generally sleep really well too)

Also, prohibition is fucking retarded and that's an indisputable fact. It's ineffective and as someone who lives in the US, I'm embarrassed that we call ourselves a free country yet we have the highest per-capita prison rate in the world by a long shot. Let people do what they want as long as they're not directly hurting anyone. I can understand the logic behind smoking bans in public but I'm skeptical of second hand smoke death stats.

I also hope all these regulations don't lead to tobacco being illegal even though I think Nicotine is one of the most vile substances on the planet, and I used to smoke a pack+ a day. I don't like this big brother bullshit.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 28, 2015)

if you get the munchies from smoking weed you are not smoking it enough.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 28, 2015)

If you're smoking it enough that you don't even get the munchies, you're taking the fun out of it. I used to smoke weed 6-10 times a day but the most fun I had with weed was when I'd smoke it once or twice a week and get absolutely ripped off my ass. Tolerance is a bitch. Switching strains every now and then helps but tolerance will still diminish the effects tremendously if you're a heavy toker.

*edit:* The mild psychedelic effects are the first to go(CEVs, sound enhancement etc) along with the euphoria, so heavy toking is kinda pointless imo unless you need it medically.


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> We could meander in the murky territory of "think of the children" or "when daddy drinks mommy cries"


I was thinking more along the lines of operating heavy machinery under the influence, but hey, whatever resonates with you most.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 28, 2015)

I smoke, not a lot, but I do smoke every day about 5 roll ups. I gave up for 8 months recently and only just started again. My wife doesn't and never has smoked and it doesn't really bother her but I'm going to try and quit again soon.
As for the vapes e-cigs, I tried them and they suck imo. It's just not the same.


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

T-hug said:


> I smoke, not a lot, but I do smoke every day about 5 roll ups. I gave up for 8 months recently and only just started again. My wife doesn't and never has smoked and it doesn't really bother her but I'm going to try and quit again soon.
> As for the vapes e-cigs, I tried them and they suck imo. It's just not the same.



probably using the wrong vapes man


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 19, 2015)

I've smoked for years now (not just tobacco ) and so does my girlfriend (just tobacco), as a smoker i don't think it would bother me whether someone smoked or not and all though my girlfriend doesn't like the fact i smoke weed it doesn't change her opinion on me as I don't smoke it around her and i don't smoke it before work ect or let it effect my life in a negative way, 

I don't think I've ever met someone that has looked down on my for smoking cigarettes but the weed is definitely a turn off for many


----------



## Hungry Friend (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah, there's still a stigma surrounding cannabis use which is terribly unfortunate because even when smoked it's infinitely safer than alcohol or anything else for that matter. If you ever feel like quitting Nicotine, the gum(2mg) has always worked best for me but some people prefer the more slow release the patch gives you. I still chew around 1/4 a piece of a 2mg piece of nicotine gum per day out of mental addiction(stupid I know) and while the gum itself tastes shitty, I recommend getting the flavorless stuff and mixing some type of sugar-free gum with it. Sugary gum will obviously wreck your teeth very quickly.

For weed, get a vape. Same high without all the fucking coughing, and while eating it is the safest physically and lasts much longer than smoking or vaping, it's much harder to gauge an oral cannabis dose than a smoked/vaped one.


----------

